# Applying for a South African Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from abroad



## The Apostle (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm very interested to know, when you needed a Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from South Africa while not in the country, how did you get it? How fast and cooperative are the embassies? Are there other ways?


----------

